# Modding a pressurised basket - Dualit Espressivo



## flimflam_machine (Nov 21, 2012)

The main question: Is there any reason why you can't convert a pressurised basket into an unpressurised basket by drilling a few holes through the lower skin (the one with the single pinhole in it)? It's even got some nice dimples to guide the drill bit!

The other question: Does anyone know of an unpressurised basket that *definitely* works with the Dualit Espressivo.

The long backstory: I've just bought a Dualit Espressivo to replace a basic Krups machine that put in about 8 years of doughty service. I went for the Dualit because it was the only budget machine that I could find with a decent length steel steam wand. The red version (only £99 at Debenhams) also matches my kitchen (yeah, I know) and I like their toasters and grinder.

The moment I looked at the filter baskets I thought there was something odd about them, but I wasn't aware of the concept of pressurised baskets until I did a bit of research after the purchase. It took about 7 years to get my espresso up to scratch and my milk frothed decently so I have no desire to have to find a new optimum setup. Nor, living in a hard water area, do have any desire to wait for the day when it clogs up. So I'm after a way of reverting to an unpressurised basket and a decent grind and tamp (see questions above).

On a side note I think it's quite disengenuous of Dualit not to put anything on the packaging or the instructions (which can be downloaded online) about the "need" for filter papers to prolong the life of the filter baskets. In all the years of using my Krups it never occurred to me that filter baskets would have a limited life. This is a serious design compromise and it's telling that they give no hint of it until you open the packaging.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I think it's a 51mm basket. I remember seeing this link from another forum saying that this 'would be' a perfect fit - if you can find one!...

http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/non-pressurized-basket-upgrade-for-breville-delonghi-espresso-machines

Failing that you could maybe cut away the whole of the botom layer of the pressurised basket?


----------



## flimflam_machine (Nov 21, 2012)

skenno said:


> I think it's a 51mm basket. I remember seeing this link from another forum saying that this 'would be' a perfect fit - if you can find one!...
> 
> http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/non-pressurized-basket-upgrade-for-breville-delonghi-espresso-machines
> 
> Failing that you could maybe cut away the whole of the botom layer of the pressurised basket?


My calipers say 51mm internal diameter, 52.5mm external and about 24mm deep. Are basket sizes usually quoted internal or external?

Thanks for the pointer, if they restock I might well get one. Alternatively I wonder if this would fit.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The smallest filter basket I've come across is La Spaziale @ 51mm id x 53mm od.


----------

